# SS 01.04.17 - Lyatoshynsky #3



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening! 
_*
*_For your listening pleasure this weekend:*

Boris Lyatoshinsky/Lyatoshynsky (1895 - 1968)*

Symphony No. 3 in B minor, Op. 50

1. Andante maestoso
2. Andante con moto
3. Allegro feroce
4. Allegro risoluto

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

The weekend is here and so is another Symphony. This is a new one for me. I know a little about Lyatoshynsky but haven't heard a lot of his music so I will give this one a spin this weekend.









Theodore Kuchar/Ukrainian State Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

​
Ukrainian State Symphony Orchestra, Theodore Kuchar.

I have bought this one once for €2,50


----------



## chesapeake bay (Aug 3, 2015)

realdealblues said:


> The weekend is here and so is another Symphony. This is a new one for me. I know a little about Lyatoshynsky but haven't heard a lot of his music so I will give this one a spin this weekend.
> 
> View attachment 93196
> 
> ...


I'll listen to this one as well


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

A new one on me as well. I suspect we will all be listening to the same recording. Kuchar/Ukraine here for me, too.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Pugg said:


> ​
> Ukrainian State Symphony Orchestra, Theodore Kuchar.


This version for me, of yet another new work


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

At first I thought this was an April Fool, as the name is completely unknown to me


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Conducted by the composer himself for those who are interested.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Good composer - wish more of his work was available.


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Pugg said:


> ​
> Ukrainian State Symphony Orchestra, Theodore Kuchar.
> 
> I have bought this one once for €2,50


Totally new guy to me. I pick this one from spotify


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

My Lyatoshynsky collection is not vast, but I do have all four symphonies on four Russian Disc CDs. (One of these is depicted above in this thread, the disc with the red cover.) I also have Nos. 2 and 3 on the Marco Polo disc shown above. I believe the Naxos disc also shown is a reissue of the Marco Polo. 

I recall the Marco Polo disc as having brilliant sound. If you've got this disc and can play it in a quality system you're sure to have an enjoyable musical experience. Of course, I won't count out the Russian Disc as having bad sound, if it is somewhat compressed in comparison to the more vibrant Marco Polo. The Marco Polo disc with conductor Theodore Kuchar and what is possibly the same Ukrainian orchestra as on the Russian Disc disc proceeds a bit more slowly but never drags. It's probably four to five minutes longer than that conducted by Gnedash on Russian Disc.

Strangely, the Russian Disc credits prove confusing. On the front cover sleeve and on the disc itself the conductor of Symphony 3 is listed as S. Turchak with the Ukrainian State Symphony Orchestra. But on the back sleeve with the track listings the conductor is given as Vladimir Gnedash. Gnedash is apparently the conductor of the accompanying work, Lyatoshynsky's Suite from "Romeo and Juliet", Op.56, with the Ukrainian Radio and TV Symphony Orchestra, the same forces as on the Marco Polo disc with conductor Theodore Kuchar. I've found through years of collecting that there is much confusion to be had from Russian recordings. I don't know if it is a general carelessness in the industry, a lack of information, or the transference of information from the Russian Cyrillic alphabet to English letters, but the names of Russian composers, conductors, performers and orchestras can take on a variety of guises which leads to some cataloging confusions in my own collection.

Still, Boris Lyatoshynsky's music is highly listenable in that richly textured, darkly hued, neo-Romantic way that is a hallmark of 20th century Romanticism. Don't pass up the chance to hear this music.

I see, too, I have Syms 4 & 5 on a cpo disc with a Polish orchestra. That's six discs total (at least as I have them filed on my CD shelves. It's possible I have some Lyatoshynsky tucked away in one of the "gotta get to these soon" boxes that I never seem to get to. In any case, the man is worth some further listening, so I'm glad he was brought to attention in this thread. Thanks.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Mika said:


> Totally new guy to me. I pick this one from spotify


That's why realdealblues surprising us each week with something different, some very familiar, others not.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

I'll admit that I had never heard of this composer before reading this post, but I'm enjoying listening to his symphonies conducted by Kuchar. It's a shame that he isn't more frequently recorded, but Naxos to the rescue once again I suppose.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude (May 29, 2016)

I'm listening to this one also. Amazon prime. 


realdealblues said:


> The weekend is here and so is another Symphony. This is a new one for me. I know a little about Lyatoshynsky but haven't heard a lot of his music so I will give this one a spin this weekend.
> 
> View attachment 93196
> 
> ...


----------

